# Need Help Identifying/Dating these Coke Bottles



## BobIndy

Hi all, I am a huge Coca-Cola buff and collector, and I found some old bottles at a flea market. They were cheap and looked cool and felt heavy, so I got them. I just can't quite figure out when they date from. Both are green, and feel quite heavy and thick. Both are embossed. Both say "Trademark Registered In US Patent Office" under the Coca Cola script on one side, and on the other, "Trademark Registered Contents 6 1/2 FL OZS". On the bottom of one, it says "Mt. Sterling, Ky". The numbers "62-89" are on the side of the bottle. The other bottle is identical, except it says "Jellico, Tenn" on the bottom, and it has the numbers "59-33" on the side. Both bottles are 6 1/2 Ozs and are greenish. There are no numbers on the bottom, just the name of the town and a "C". Can someone help me date them? The numbers I listed are the only ones on the bottles, am wondering if they can date them for me. I love them and am hoping they are actually old! Also what is the best way to clean an old bottle so as to preserve it? Thanks for any help! Below is a pic of the bottles.


----------



## RIBottleguy

Hi Bob,
 Fortunately Coca-Colas are pretty easy to date.  Yours are from 1962 and 1959.  The numbers on the side are the key.


----------



## Asterx

Welcome to the forum. There are some great suggestions for cleaning in the Cleaning & Repairing forum. As far as preserving, nothing bad will come from a little interior dirt and dust.


----------



## cc6pack

Bob  This site will help date other Cokes you may run across.

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/


----------

